# Fremdes Spiel bei Steam



## comzero (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi kann man uplay und Origin games bei Steam als fremdes spiel hinzufügen und auch spielen ?

Weil ich über den big picture spiele. Und kann man auch die cover icon ändern ?


mfg  comzero


P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Quppi (22. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt oben in der Menueleiste irgendwo den Punkt: Steam fremdes Spiel meiner Bibliothek hinzufuegen. Damit wirst du gluecklich. Das findest du jedoch soweit ich weiss nur in der normalen Ansicht. Nicht im Big Picture Mode.


----------



## Deeron (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja es gibt diese Option, die sich "Fremdes spiel hinzufügen" nennt.
Bedenke aber, dass wenn du die spiele über steam startest, danach immernoch origin und uplay aufgehen und eine eventuelle anmeldung fordern.


----------



## comzero (22. Oktober 2014)

Was ist mit der Sicherheit ?


----------



## dnz (22. Oktober 2014)

Was soll damit sein? Du rufst die Spieleverknüpfung nicht direkt über deinen Desktop o.Ä. auf, sondern über Steam - mehr nicht. Gesteuert wird dann ganze im Hintergrund dann immer noch von Origin oder Uplay.


----------



## saphira33 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die ist genau so gut wie wenn du eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop hättest, Steam fügt nur eine Verknüpfung auf das Spiel hinzu welche wiederum eine Verknüpfung auf Origin hat.

Sobald du in Steam auf Spiel starten drückst geht Origin/Uplay auf und dann erst das Spiel (Automatisch Anmelden vorrausgesetzt), sonst musst du dich noch anmelden bevor das Spiel aufgeht.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja das funktioniert wunderbar. Mach das auch immer so. So kann man in der Regel auch das Steam Overlay für steamfremde Spiele nutzen 
Im Grunde verlinkst du ja nur die zu startende *.exe des Spiels über den punkt "Steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen.
Im Video siehst du noch wie du ein eigenes Bild auch für Big Picture verwenden kannst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RaBp6FijvsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Greets


----------



## Becks-Gold- (22. Oktober 2014)

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Steam das Spiel auf deinem Account aktiviert. Wenn du also deine Bibliothek teilst oder nen neuen Rechner hast, dann kannst du die steamfremden Spiele nicht einfach herunterladen


----------



## comzero (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke.


----------

